# US Dev Academy Playoffs in San Diego



## DNGNCB (Jul 28, 2017)

Looks like the tourism authority has been heavily involved with this one: https://www.soccernation.com/u-s-soccer-development-academy-chooses-san-diego-for-long-term-partnership/


----------



## Wez (Jul 28, 2017)

What great news!


----------



## True love (Jul 28, 2017)

It's officially. 

http://www.ussoccerda.com/20170728-academy-signs-multi-year-agreement-summer-showcase-playoffs-san-diego


----------



## Fact (Jul 28, 2017)

That's going to impact other tournaments like Albion Cup and Copa Del Mar that used the fields mid-July this year.


----------



## Wez (Jul 29, 2017)

Fact said:


> That's going to impact other tournaments like Albion Cup and Copa Del Mar that used the fields mid-July this year.


DA teams having to travel far away was going to affect tournaments (reduced sign ups) no matter what.


----------



## NumberTen (Jul 29, 2017)

Fact said:


> That's going to impact other tournaments like Albion Cup and Copa Del Mar that used the fields mid-July this year.


Albion Cup and Copa Del Mar both are held in the second week of July.  According to the article the DA showcase will be the last week of June.  

The advantage to the choice of Oceanside over the Polo fields is that the San Diego County Fair is going on at that time also, and that is a nightmare one the 5 in Del Mar.

Also, this year in the Albion Cup there were very few DA teams anyway.  Maybe because they didn't have a national showcase.  I don't really seeing there being any problem with one tournament poaching the other.


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 29, 2017)

Surf cup sports does an amazing job. No way are they going to allow a tourney there ten days before a major US event. Look at Surf Cup- we have not been there for 2-3 weeks as the grounds were tended to. 
This is going to be so awesome everyone- we are so lucky we get to see this. San Diego finally did something beneficial!!


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 29, 2017)

I like your style- guess how they got around this? 
The path to the right and "leaving the gate open"
No kidding....


----------



## younothat (Jul 29, 2017)

Compared to Indiana,  this is a upgrade.  The weather there can be windy & raining in June and there is not a whole lot to do or see in between games

SD has the better weather, beaches, and other attractions near by, upgrade for us, less $ in travel, more local folks can see our kids game(s).


----------



## younothat (Jul 30, 2017)

Communities banking on mega youth sports complexes
https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/communities-banking-mega-youth-sports-complexes-131438418.html

"Youth sports tourism is the name of the game in Westfield, Indiana, a community of 30,000 that opened a 400-acre, $49 million sports complex in 2014. The largest publicly funded complex of its kind at the time has exceeded revenue expectations: the facility brought in 1.5 million total visitors in 2016, which translated into some 60,000 hotel night stays and $162.6 million into the area's coffers"

USSDA has/had been using the Westfield, Indiana complex.


----------

